# Lyrics: What's stuck in your head currently?



## WJenness (Mar 15, 2010)

In the vein of the "What are you doing right now?" type threads... I thought I'd start a new one:

What snippet of lyrics are stuck in your head right now.

I'll start:



> We can dance if we want to
> We can leave your friends behind
> 'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
> Well they're no friends of mine
> ...



-Men Without Hats - "Safety Dance"

-w


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2010)

"Aint no sunshine when she's gone, only darkness everyday"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 15, 2010)

"Under myyyyyyyy thumb..."


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 15, 2010)

"The Colorado Rocky Mountain High" and Rocky Mountain Way   Getting ready to go to Utah.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## playoutside (Mar 15, 2010)

This is my temporary home
It's not where I belong
Windows and rooms that I'm passin' through
This is just a stop, on the way to where I'm going
I'm not afraid because I know this is my
Temporary Home.

Carrie Underwood...damn song was playing in the car just before I got to work.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been a wild rover for many a year 
And I spent all my money on whiskey and beer, 
And now I'm returning with gold in great store 
And I never will play the wild rover no more. 

chorus: And it's no, nay, never, 
No nay never no more, 
Will I play the wild rover 
No never no more. 

I went to an ale-house I used to frequent 
And I told the landlady my money was spent. 
I asked her for credit, she answered me "nay 
Such a custom as yours I could have any day." 

chorus

I took from my pocket ten sovereigns bright 
And the landlady's eyes opened wide with delight. 
She said "I have whiskey and wines of the best 
And the words that I spoke sure were only in jest." 

chorus 

I'll go home to my parents, confess what I've done 
And I'll ask them to pardon their prodigal son. 
And if they caress (forgive) me as ofttimes before 
Sure I never will play the wild rover no more.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 15, 2010)

Get on up you can do it again you can do it one more time....
Get on up you can do it again you can do it one more time....
Get on up you can do it again you can do it one more time....
Get on up you can do it again you can do it one more time....

r we suppose to indicate the artist & title?


----------



## WJenness (Mar 15, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> r we suppose to indicate the artist & title?



If you like...

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2010)

One good things about music is when it hits you, you feel no pain.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 15, 2010)

Gimme back that filt-o-fish..
Gimme that fish..


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 15, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Gimme back that filt-o-fish..
> Gimme that fish..



I have to admit thats been stuck in my head before.  The new commercial is great almost as good as the original.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (Mar 15, 2010)

"Hangman is coming down from the gallows
And I don't have very long

The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty"

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 15, 2010)

"Off, off, off with your head
Dance, dance, dance til you're dead."

Last song I heard. Really good tune along with Zero. Not too particular about the rest of that album though but those two tunes get me amped up.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 15, 2010)

"Off, off, off with your head
Dance, dance, dance til you're dead."

Last song I heard. Really good tune along with Zero. Not too particular about the rest of that album though but those two tunes get me amped up.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 16, 2010)

Bring your own lampshade, somewhere there's a party
Here it's never endin', can't remember when it started
Pass around the lampshade, there'll be plenty enough room in jail


----------



## legalskier (Mar 16, 2010)

_Well I'm running, police on my back
I've been hiding, police on my back
There was a shooting, police on my back
And the victim well he wont come back

I been running Monday Tuesday Wednesday
Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday 
Runnin Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday
Saturday Sunday
What have I done?
What have I done?_


----------



## Chunk (Mar 18, 2010)

Leaves are falling all around, It's time I was on my way.
Thanks to you, I'm much obliged for such a pleasant stay.
But now it's time for me to go. The autumn moon lights my way.
For now I smell the rain, and with it pain, and it's headed my way.
Sometimes I grow so tired, but I know I've got one thing I got to do...

Ramble On, And now's the time, the time is now, to sing my song.
I'm goin' 'round the world, I got to find my girl, on my way.
I've been this way ten years to the day, Ramble On,
Gotta find the queen of all my dreams.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2010)

You've got the best of both worlds
You're the kind of girl who can take down a man
And lift him back up again

You are strong but you're needy, humble but you're greedy
Based on your body language and shorty cursive I've been reading
You're style is quite selective but your mind is rather reckless
Well, I guess it just suggests that this is just what happiness is.........


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 19, 2010)

Chunk said:


> Leaves are falling all around, It's time I was on my way.
> Thanks to you, I'm much obliged for such a pleasant stay.
> But now it's time for me to go. The autumn moon lights my way.
> For now I smell the rain, and with it pain, and it's headed my way.
> ...



Awesome tune:beer:



Would you know my name
if I saw you in heaven?
Would you fee the same 
if I saw you in heaven?
I msut be strong and carry on
Cause I know I don't belong in heaven.

I started playing that last night for the first time in a long time.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2010)

You're So Vain by Carly Simon

there's a reason but it is long and boring story so i won't share it.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 23, 2010)

Broken Bells - The High Road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg
dst's been playing it


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 23, 2010)

_I'm sittin on top of a mountain.
She's rockin that valley down below
Switch back to the peak with a blindfold
Bombing down at the top of my lungs screaming oooooohhhhhh!
Straight out on a head wall oooooh
Turn in to a free fall._

When was the last time a skiing song like this was on constant radio play?


----------



## WJenness (Mar 24, 2010)

Someone quoted it on another forum and now it won't leave my head:


> Days go by and still I think of you
> Days when I couldn't live my life without you
> Days go by and still I think of you
> Days when I couldn't live my life without you
> ...



-w


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2010)

Hear the rime of the ancient mariner
See his eye as he stops one of three
Mesmerises one of the wedding guests
Stay here and listen to the nightmares of the sea.

And the music plays on, as the bride passes by
Caught by his spell and the mariner tells his tale.

Driven south to the land of the snow and ice
To a place where nobody's been
Through the snow fog flies on the albatross
Hailed in God's name, hoping good luck it brings.

And the ship sails on, back to the North
Through the fog and ice and the albatross follows on.

The mariner kills the bird of good omen
His shipmates cry against what he's done
But when the fog clears, they justify him
And make themselves a part of the crime.

Sailing on and on and north across the sea
Sailing on and on and north 'til all is calm.

The albatross begins with its vengeance
A terrible curse a thirst has begun
His shipmates blame bad luck on the mariner
About his neck, the dead bird is hung.

And the curse goes on and on at sea
And the thirst goes on and on for them and me.

"Day after day, day after day,
we stuck nor breath nor motion
as idle as a painted ship upon a painted ocean
Water, water everywhere and
all the boards did shrink
Water, water everywhere nor any drop to drink."

There calls the mariner
There comes a ship over the line
But how can she sail with no wind in her sails and no tide.

See...onward she comes
Onward she nears out of the sun
See, she has no crew
She has no life, wait but there's two.

Death and she Life in Death,
They throw their dice for the crew
She wins the mariner and he belongs to her now.
Then...crew one by one
they drop down dead, two hundred men
She...she, Life in Death.
She lets him live, her chosen one.

"One after one by the star dogged moon,
too quick for groan or sigh
each turned his face with a ghastly pang
and cursed me with his eye
four times fifty living men
(and I heard nor sigh nor groan)
with heavy thump, a lifeless lump,
they dropped down one by one."

The curse it lives on in their eyes
The mariner he wished he'd die
Along with the sea creatures
But they lived on, so did he.

And by the light of the moon
He prays for their beauty not doom
With heart he blesses them
God's creatures all of them too.

Then the spell starts to break
The albatross falls from his neck
Sinks down like lead into the sea
Then down in falls comes the rain.

Hear the groans of the long dead seamen
See them stir and they start to rise
Bodies lifted by good spirits
None of them speak and they're lifeless in their eyes

And revenge is still sought, penance starts again
Cast into a trance and the nightmare carries on.

Now the curse is finally lifted
And the mariner sights his home
spirits go from the long dead bodies
Form their own light and the mariner's left alone.

And then a boat came sailing towards him
It was a joy he could not believe
The pilot's boat, his son and the hermit,
Penance of life will fall onto him.

And the ship it sinks like lead into the sea
And the hermit shrieves the mariner of his sins.

The mariner's bound to tell of his story
To tell this tale wherever he goes
To teach God's word by his own example
That we must love all things that God made.

And the wedding guest's a sad and wiser man
And the tale goes on and on and on.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 24, 2010)

8675349


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 24, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> 8675349



are you getting a busy signal?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> 8675349



Actually, it's 867-5309.
_"There was no Jenny," songwriter Alex Call told a Tampa, Fla., columnist in June 2009. "The number? It came to me out of the ether."_ _However, on March 28, 2008, Tommy Tutone lead singer Tommy Heath stated on the WGN Morning News that the number was real and was left on a bathroom wall in a motel as a joke. "We laughed about it for years," he said._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/867-5309/Jenny


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 24, 2010)

Exit light, enter night.  I'm off to never-never land.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you heard about the lonesome loser
Beaten by the queen of hearts every time
Have you heard about the lonesome loser
He's a loser, but he still keeps on tryin'

Oooooooh-hooooooo-hooooooo
Oooooooh-ooooooh-hoooooooo

Sit down, take a look at yourself
Don't you want to be somebody
Someday somebody's gonna see inside
You have to face up, you can't run and hide

Have you heard about the lonesome loser
Beaten by the queen of hearts every time
Have you heard about the lonesome loser
He's a loser, but he still keeps on tryin'

Unlucky in love
Least that's what they say
He lost his head
And he gambled his heart away
He still keeps searching
Though there's nothing left
Staked his heart and lost
Now he has to pay the cost

Have you heard about the lonesome loser
Beaten by the queen of hearts every time
Have you heard about the lonesome loser
He's a loser, but he still keeps on tryin'

"It's okay", he smiles and says
Though this loneliness is driving him crazy
He don't show what goes on in his head
But if you watch very close you'll see it all

[Instrumental Interlude]

Sit down, take a look at yourself
Don't you want to be somebody
Someday somebody's gonna see inside
You have to face up, you can't run and hide

Have you heard about the lonesome loser
Beaten by the queen of hearts every time
Have you heard about the lonesome loser
He's a loser, but he still keeps on tryin'

Have you heard about the lonesome loser

Have you heard about the lonesome loser

Have you heard about the lonesome loser

Now tell me have you heard about the lonesome loser


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2010)

Man... some of your music choices have caught teh ghey.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Paul said:


> Man... some of your music choices have caught teh ghey.



Say that you like me the way I am
just take some time out to understand
it may not be much, but I do all I can
say something nice

I'd never do it to one of you
I'd say something nice if it wasn't true
I'd make you feel better when you're feeling blue
I'd say something nice

Say something nice, only once or twice
say something nice, only once or twice
say something nice

I wanna hear that I'm beautiful
but you wouldn't say it even if I were
wearing my diamonds and a coat of fur
you wouldn't say nothin' nice

Tell me you think that my hair's real nice
don't stand around and just criticize
can't you understand that when a person tries
you say something nice

[Say Something Nice lyrics on http://www.elyricsworld.com]

And it's oh so hard, oh so hard
to listen to the words that you say
oh, say something nice, just once or twice
it wouldn't hurt, don't you see

I wanna hear something nice, say something nice
say something nice, just once or twice
it don't hurt you at all, say something nice

Say something nice baby, only once or twice
say something nice
say something nice baby, only once or twice
say something nice

Hey don't you hear me, hey don't you hear me
hey don't you hear me, hey don't you hear me

Say something nice

Say something nice

And it's oh so hard, and it's oh so hard
and I'm dying to hear what I've never heard (fade out)


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> *some tune*



Excellent.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Paul said:


> Excellent.



i love donna summer. hot babe....i did my act on Dance Fever to that song....i had "sick' footwork at one time....Denny Terrio was a neighbor of one of the greatest basketball players i have ever seen Dan Calandrillo from West New York, NJ....numero uno number one....big east player of the year in 1982....im urban brother brooklyn & long island lol i didnt put on a pair of skis until i was 28....i was born into an attached house on 70th street in bensonhurst brooklyn lol....


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2010)

These things are classically called earworms,

Since there's nothing in my head since the big crash, this one is easy....:dunce:

"nothin from nothing leaves nothing"

- Billy Preston


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Paul said:


> Excellent.



maybe u like dis better lol

In the heart of the night
In the cool southern rain
There's a full moon in sight
Shinin' down on the Pontchartrain
And the river she rises
Just like she used to do
She's so full of surprises
She reminds me of you

Chorus:

In the heart of the night
In the heart of the night
In the heart of the night
Oh, down in New Orleans

There's a nightbird singing
Right on through till the dawn
And the streets are still ringing
With people carrying on
It's been so long waiting
Just to be here again
Anticipating
All the time I could spend

(Chorus)

And I trust in your love
Never fallin' down
And I trust in your love
Just like I do in this town
Oh, never fallin' down
Oh, never fallin' down

(Saxophone solo)

In the heart of the night
In the cool fallin' rain
There's a full moon in sight
Shinin' down on the Pontchartrain
And the river she rises
Just like she used to do
She's so full of surprises (oh mama)
She reminds me of you (right here)

(Chorus)

And I'm so glad to be back in New Orleans
Please don't wake me, don't shake me
If it's only, if it's only just a dream
Cause it's the only place that I can face
It makes me feel so right
Below that Dixie moon and lovin' you
In the heart of the night


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2010)

*CAVEAT! * 
Do *NOT* click on the following link unless you want this tune stuck in your head for the next three months:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDL9rS2p_wA
Notice that there's no dog in the vid. Not that I'm complaining.

_
I remember to this day
The bright red Georgia clay
And how it stuck to the tires
After the summer rain
Will power made that old car go
A woman's mind told me that so
Oh how I wish
We were back on the road again

Me and you and a dog named boo
Travellin' and livin' off the land
Me and you and a dog named boo
How I love being a free man

I can still recall
The wheat fields of St. Paul
And the morning we got caught
Robbing from an old hen
Old McDonald he made us work
But then he paid us for what it was worth
Another tank of gas
And back on the road again

I'll never forget the day
We motored stately into big L.A.
The lights of the city put settlin'
Down in my brain
Though it's only been a month or so
That old car's buggin' us to go
We've gotta get away and get back on
The road again_


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> I love Donna Summer. She is a hot babe.  I did my act on Dance Fever to that song.  I had sick footwork at one time.  Denny Terrio was a neighbor of one of the greatest basketball players I have ever seen: Dan Calandrillo from West New York, NJ.  He was number one and the Big East Player of the Year in 1982.  I'm from Brooklyn & Long Island so I didnt put on a pair of skis until i was 28.  When I was born I lived in an attached house on 70th street in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn.



The above is a version with improved (not perfect) punctuation and grammar.  It still doesn't fully make sense but I'm no miracle worker.  LOLs were removed for the sake of good taste.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 30, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i love donna summer. hot babe.....



yep your right...& she was so good she didnt even have to do a striptease to get any attention....like this broad....

Singer Erykah Badu strips at JFK assassination site in new video
http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Music/03/29/erykah.badu.strips/?hpt=Mid

wth?
:-o


----------



## WJenness (May 7, 2010)

"Allright, stop what you're doin', 'cause I'm about to ruin, the image and the style that you're used to..."

-Digitial Underground, The Humpty Dance

-w


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2010)

I got the new Friskies commercial song in my head.... make it stop!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2010)

My daughter came home singing "Who let the dogs out? woof!" the other day. If I find who taught that to her, they will die a slow painful death.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

No lyrics, just crickets chirping.


----------



## tjf67 (May 7, 2010)

Activiaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## midd (May 7, 2010)

got the "he'll save children, but not the british children" part stuck in my head.  

little bit of rough language

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbRom1Rz8OA


----------



## billski (May 7, 2010)

:uzi:

*1 877 Kars for  Kids* uke:
*K-A-R-S Kars for  kids*uke:
*1 877 Kars for  Kids*uke:
*Donate your car  today*uke:


----------



## hammer (May 7, 2010)

billski said:


> :uzi:
> 
> *1 877 Kars for  Kids* uke:
> *K-A-R-S Kars for  kids*uke:
> ...


Nooooooooo!!!!!!

Guaranteed station change the moment I start hearing that commercial...:smash::smash:


----------



## WJenness (May 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Guaranteed station change the moment I start hearing that commercial...:smash::smash:



Same here.

Once I had the unfortunate experience of changing the radio station only to have it be just starting on the station I went to.

I almost panicked...

-w


----------



## gmcunni (May 7, 2010)

This speech is my recital, I think it's very vital
To rock (a rhyme), that's right (on time)
It's Tricky is the title, here we go...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2010)

To bring back a thread from the dead a bit...

Tom Petty - You Wreck Me has been stuck in my head all freaking morning...



> Tonight we ride, right or wrong
> Tonight we sail, on a radio song
> Rescue me, should I go down
> If I stay too long in trouble town
> ...



-w


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2010)

train keep a rollin' (Thanks to the other thread)


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 9, 2010)

Who dat, Who dat, Who dat sais they gonna beat them Saint.  I dont even like the Saints!!!!


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 9, 2010)

"They climbin in yo windows, snatching yo people up, so y'all better hide yo kids, hide yo wife, hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husbands too cuz they rapin' errybody up in here" or something like that.



Occasional the DJ in my brain will mix in lines from the Double Rainbow song:



If you haven't seen the original meme videos that spurred these songs, they are worth watching.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 9, 2010)

Rosanna, by Toto


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 9, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Rosanna, by Toto



Love that tune.


Like A Rollin' Stone - Dylan. (ugh)


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2010)

That stupid East Boston Savings Bank ad.

Work work work


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 9, 2010)

one of my co-workers has jack johnson bubbly toes as his ring tone, it just constantly plants that little seed in the brain
AAAAAAARRRRRGHHGGHGHG!!!!!!!!! dat-dat-datuh-dat duh BLAM!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 9, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> one of my co-workers has jack johnson bubbly toes as his ring tone, it just constantly plants that little seed in the brain
> AAAAAAARRRRRGHHGGHGHG!!!!!!!!! dat-dat-datuh-dat duh BLAM!!!!



Have you revoked his man-card yet?

-w


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mucous!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Winger - Can't Get Enough



It was playing on XM 41 (Hair nation) last night when I got in my car after running 10k at my local track last night.  Hadn't heard it in a LONG time, and I had forgotten what a good, classic 80's hairband song it was - of course I might have been somewhat delerious from just having finished running 10k at the time though


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 13, 2010)

Steve Miller Band, Abracadabra.

Infuriating.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Steve Miller Band, Abracadabra.
> 
> Infuriating.



Damn you. I need to unsubscribe from this thread! :uzi:


----------



## WJenness (Dec 16, 2010)

I went to see Better Than Ezra (they've been one of my favorite bands for quite a while) last Thursday at The Paradise in Boston... I've been on a kick of their music since then...

I currently have Porcelain stuck in my head:


> _"Hey, you've got a lot of nerve to show your face around here.
> Hey, you've got a lot of nerve to dredge up all my fears.
> Well, I wish I could shake some sense into you and walk out the door.
> 
> ...



Kevin (lead guitarist / singer) played it acoustic to start the encore, and it was pretty damned good.

Someone posted a video of him doing it from the NYC show they did on Saturday actually:



-w


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2010)

Drowning Pool - Bodies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2010)

Buggin' by the Flaming Lips was stuck in my head for 3 days.....great song, almost drove me crazy.


----------



## crank (Dec 16, 2010)

Crazy, Crazy for feeling so lonely.... I' m crazy, crazy for feeling so blue.....


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 17, 2010)

was changing the tarp over the wood pile today and was thinking of this. this guy is amazing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Tf02lDn7E


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 17, 2010)

this one also... just nuts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtrsS9HCNx8


----------



## darent (Dec 18, 2010)

"grandma got molested at the airport" stupid y-tube christmas carol


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 18, 2010)

old 97's 
every night... is firday night...without you-ou...


----------



## legalskier (Nov 10, 2011)

This one's been hard to get out of my head lately.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 11, 2011)

legalskier said:


> This one's been hard to get out of my head lately.



That's a catchy tune.  I didn't know until last night that Noel Gallagher has his own band/album outside of Oasis.  I find the tunes that he sang with them to be some of their better ones.


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sexy and i know it


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 16, 2011)

Pyramid God by Septic Flesh

Any other metalheads around here?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

Geoff said:


>



Oh man Geoff.  Now you screwed with my head for the whole day!  :sad:


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2011)

billski said:


> Oh man Geoff.  Now you screwed with my head for the whole day!  :sad:



Somebody did that to me 2 weeks ago.   I'm just spreading it around.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2011)

Commercial on the radio in Boston

Feedthepig       .org

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 17, 2011)

K - A - R - S kars for kids


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

skifastr said:


> K - A - R - S kars for kids




noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:flame:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 17, 2011)

billski said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:flame:



Sorry couldn't resist. 

How about:

Ten dollars down
Ten bucks a month,
Don't you be a turkey.

Ten dollars down
Ten bucks a month,
Don't you be a turkey.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 17, 2011)

skifastr said:


> K - A - R - S kars for kids


:-o:-o  I'm gonna make beleive I didn't just read that.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 17, 2011)

"Go to sleeeep."

Andrea Bocelli and Elmo.

My daughter is 2.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 18, 2011)

i'm tired~~~

tired by adele


----------



## legalskier (Nov 23, 2011)

Catchy tune, cool video...


----------



## mattm59 (Nov 23, 2011)

just watched "the wall". Some strange reason, I feel like shaving all my body hair off.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 25, 2011)

The Black Keys- "Lonely Boy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 30, 2011)

Warm November Rain - G&R  I know it's supposed to be cold but it just isnt.:uzi:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## legalskier (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Riverskier (Dec 14, 2011)

Various songs from an Elmo dvd. Please make it go away.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Various songs from an Elmo dvd. Please make it go away.



In the mornin'
In the evenin'
Oh my darlin' Clementine


/did that help?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 14, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Catchy tune, cool video...
> 
> [delete - Foster The People- Dont Stop - delete]



Thanks allot for posting, now it's stuck in my head d@mit!

I bought the CD at Target's $5 BF sale, haven't opened it, TG for that, ITS GOING BACK!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 14, 2011)

Friut Bats- You're Too Weird
http://youtu.be/K3fF9g2R7Bw


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Heartless Bastards - Came A Long Way*

http://youtu.be/SSDqm66sQp0


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Heartless Bastards - Parted Ways*

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...less-bastards-new-single-parted-ways-20111201


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 15, 2011)

...one more off The Mountain - Sway 
http://youtu.be/fg_0DT-jdf8


----------



## legalskier (Dec 29, 2011)

Some 21st century blues-


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3cDHijmfO8


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Kerovick (Dec 30, 2011)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFQyib5ZQZY


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 30, 2011)

*Dawes "If i Wanted Someone"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcVaupckyZw


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2012)

Had this running through my head all night for some reason:


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 10, 2012)

AAAAarrrrggghhh!!!  "The Year of the Cat" by Al Fucking Stewart!!!!  Make it stop!!  I must have heard it some fucking place recently (grocery store??) and it won't go away.  I have no explanation and don't know what's wrong with me.  It's been going on for over a week.....


My solution has always been:  Just focus and say the first few words of "Black Dog" by Zep to myself.  Gets rid of 99.9% of annoying songs stuck in your head - guaranteed. 


"Hey hey mama, said the way you move, gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove......"


----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2012)

ChileMass said:


> AAAAarrrrggghhh!!!  "The Year of the Cat" by Al Fucking Stewart!!!!  Make it stop!!



This may help....in a good way-


Easy on the ears, and the eyes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathleen_Edwards


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 10, 2012)

Pumped Up Kicks by Foster the People. I blame wjenness for this.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Pumped Up Kicks by Foster the People. I blame wjenness for this.



I dig that tune!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Love it too. We used it as the soundtrack for our Whistler skiing video.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2012)

Heard them for the first time on the radio today.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

"How you like me now"


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

So if by the time the bar closes
and you feel like falling down
I'll carry you home.
Tonight we are young
so let's set the world on fire 
we can burn brighter 
than the sun.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oZ_9kr4oNE


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm Going Back to Cali


----------



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2012)

Zooby Zooby Zoo


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2012)

Ho!....................Hey!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4&feature=related


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 5, 2012)

Gettin Jiggy wit it,
na,na,na,na,na,na,na
na,na,na,na,na,na


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

Stop! Playing with my delirium


----------



## legalskier (Apr 11, 2012)

Wir fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/12/a...of-modern-art-embracing-the-retro-future.html


----------



## legalskier (Jun 25, 2012)

I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast

​


----------



## Nick (Jun 25, 2012)

legalskier said:


> I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
> She took me in and gave me breakfast
> 
> ​



And she said, do you come from a land down under?? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyzee (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no, not me- I never lost control
You're face to face with the man who sold the world


----------



## legalskier (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a truck stop instead of Saint Peters
Mr Andy Kaufman's gone wrestling


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2012)

Need a little love, and some tenderness...

No idea where it came from.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 6, 2012)

Control yourself
Take only what you need from it
A family of trees wanting to be haunted


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE


----------



## legalskier (Oct 25, 2012)

And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile 
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful wife 
And you may ask yourself ....well...how did I get here?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 28, 2012)

And I say "heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyayyyyyyyayyyyyyyayyyyyyy heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyayyyyyyyayyyyyyy" I say "hey, what's going on? 

4 non blondes. I'm in a 90's mood


----------



## legalskier (Jan 14, 2013)

Saving up the birds in hand,
while in the bush the others land.
Take what we can before the man
says it's time to go.

Each to his own way, I'll go mine.
Best of luck in what you find.
But for your own sake remember times
we used to know.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 15, 2013)

http://youtu.be/rCEI0JxPOtQ


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## ctenidae (Jan 15, 2013)

Theme song from The Chuggingtons.

Chug, chug, chug, chug, chug, Chuggington!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Theme song from The Chuggingtons.



The what??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> The what??



Think Thomas the train but 10 times more annoying.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> The what??


Oh 'cmon! GOOGLE IT!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)

Whatever happened to the Teletubbies?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Think Thomas the train but 10 times more annoying.



But they come complete with simple and easy to understand morals. Do as you're told, stick together, and don't laugh at people who are slower/smaller/dumber than you.

And, if you're big and strong, you can do anything you want to, because you're Action Chugger, and therefore you're Number One, because you're big and strong, and you get the job done...


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Whatever happened to the Teletubbies?


  They overdosed on LSD.  Or maybe it was the creator that OD'd.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)

Love this old #1 hit by Ernie K-Doe


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't...get...out...of...head.........


----------



## andyzee (Jan 31, 2013)

Woman I work with was out sick today. For some strange reason this song was in my head all day.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 2, 2013)

_So, they decided to form a coalition, launch an investigation
you know- for the children
They at least had to try to figure out the words
to "Louie, Louie"_


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2013)

So the home town's bringing you down 
Are you drowning in the small talk and the chatter? 
Or you gonna step into line like your daddy done 
Punching the time and climbing life's long ladder 

Young man, full of big plans and thinking about tomorrow 
Young man, going to make a stand 
You beg, steal, you borrow 
You beg, you steal, you borrow


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6a_1R3w5i4


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2013)

A group called Ten Man Push


----------



## kickstand (Feb 6, 2013)

867-5309


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2013)

_Some people say this town don't look 
Good in snow.
You don't care, I know._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2013)

It's the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse!
Come inside,
It's fun inside!






Someone make it stop.
Please.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 26, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> It's the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse!
> Come inside,
> It's fun inside!
> 
> ...



Do the Hot Dog Dance!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Beatles white Album


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

Not right now, thank God, but getting ready at Ragged on Sunday, they played Duran Duran "Hungry Like the Wolf", and it was stuck in my head the entire day.  When I went in for lunch and they had other music playing in the pub I was fine, but as soon as I got back on the lift it came back.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Music at Platty was Journey, so I was just thinking of that.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw

(Lyrics by Woody Guthrie.)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Phish live from Sugarbush


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2013)

This is now officially running through my mind:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

John Lennon


----------



## legalskier (Apr 26, 2013)

"Wah-wah, you're giving me a wah-wah"


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2013)

Most of Rush's listed set for their Clockwork Angel's Tour as that's what's been playing on my iPod recently and I'm seeing them next week when they play the Mohegan Sun


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2013)

M-I-C-K-E-Y
Come inside,
It's fun inside...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2013)

John Lennon Revolution.


----------



## crank (May 2, 2013)

Crazy.  Crazy for feeling so lonely I'm crazy, crazy for feeling so blue.....

Willie Nelson wrote it Patsy Kline had a monster hit with it... Still, I think, the #1 song played on jukeboxes in the U.S.  and it's been stuck in my mind along with a song written by  Townes Van Zant that was a big hit for WIllie Nelson: Pancho and Lefty - "All the federales say, we could have had him any day, we only let him slip away out of kindness I suppose....


----------



## kickstand (May 2, 2013)

crank said:


> ...a song written by Townes Van Zant that was a big hit for WIllie Nelson: Pancho and Lefty - "All the federates say, we could have had him any day, we only let him slip away out of kindness I suppose....



+1

Love 'Pancho and Lefty'.  Counting Crows does a nice cover of it on one of the bootlegs I have.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 1, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNYAdbeiaWg">


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2013)

Beatles White Album, that is what I am listening to at work.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2013)

I've had part of the open credits song for "Orange Is The New Black" stuck in my head all morning.  I haven't even watched the show in a couple of days... :-?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2013)

After you hell should be easy ...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't want a pickle.
I just want to ride on my motorcycle.


----------



## skishinedown (Aug 28, 2013)

In a progressive rock mood today ....several Tull songs are playing in my head!!!! Most of you are most likely too young to even know what "progressive rock" was/is to us older skier's LOL


----------



## Abubob (Aug 28, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I don't want a pickle.
> I just want to ride on my motorcycle.



And I don't wanna cry
just wanna ride my motor cy...cle


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

I must have played this tune 50 times this morning.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2013)

The new Pearl Jam tune "Sirens"



Can't wait to see them live a week from Friday in New Orleans! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 21, 2013)

Somebody at work thought it would be SSSOOO  FUNNY to keep playing the new awful song that replaced 'Friday', it's called 'I like Chinese Food' (same producer), don't look it up....  I warned you, and, I'm sorry


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 28, 2013)

"Paranoid the doctor ran, shouting his rapid translations...."


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 29, 2013)

"I'm waiting for my man" Lou Reed. 

I heard it a few times the last few days. This song would an others by Lou would come up on my custom radio station on Slacker based on the old XM radio station "FRED". "Fred" was on XM radio before Serius radio bought XM and totally screwed it up by cancelling all the of the good stations and removing 80% music selections available.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> "I'm waiting for my man" Lou Reed.
> 
> I heard it a few times the last few days. This song would an others by Lou would come up on my custom radio station on Slacker based on the old XM radio station "FRED". "Fred" was on XM radio before Serius radio bought XM and totally screwed it up by cancelling all the of the good stations and removing 80% music selections available.



I wonder what he is getting from his man lol?


----------



## legalskier (Nov 22, 2013)

"Wearing the fame like a loaded gun
Tied up with a rosary
Oh I'm glad I'm not a Kennedy"


----------



## Geoff (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's your earworm for the day


----------



## legalskier (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 25, 2013)

"The table's set, we raise a toast
The father, son, and the Holy Ghost
I'm so glad this day only comes once a year
You can keep your opinions, your presents, your happy new year
They call this Christmas where I'm from
They call this Christmas where I'm from"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTx-sdR6Yzk


----------

